# Isabeli Fontana - Emanuel Ungaro F/W 2011 - (x4)



## Kurupt (8 März 2011)

Thanks to LaTasha​


----------



## Rolli (8 März 2011)

Tolles Outfit  :thx: dir für Isabeli


----------



## Q (8 März 2011)

interesting  dress  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Punisher (8 März 2011)

absolut geil :drip:


----------



## ZIEGEN (19 März 2011)

Was soll das sein


----------



## zanini80 (21 März 2011)

grazie


----------



## koftus89 (21 Okt. 2012)

die komischen schwarzen querstreifen gehören sofort weg.


----------

